# Morgen Harburger Berge



## jab (16. Februar 2008)

Moin allerseits,

ich werde morgen, 17.2., um 12:00 Uhr an der Kärntner Hütte starten. Wird wieder so eine ähnliche Runde wie letzte Woche mit Willy, also so 3 Stunden "lockeres" Fahren. Wer kommt mit?

Grüße, Jan


----------



## minhang (16. Februar 2008)

Hab gerade  (nach 15 jahren pause) wieder mit dem Radln angefangen... war schon heute unterwegs, würde morgen wohl auch wieder fahren... leider ist mir 12 zu spät, da Frau und Kind bei dem Wetter auch noch bespaßet werden wollen. Bei mir wirds wohl eher 10 !... aber würde mich ansonsten gerne mal einer Tour anschliessen... bin bei Wind und Wetter jede Woche Sa. oder So. in den HaBe unterwegs.

Grüsse,
Niko.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tracer (17. Februar 2008)

Hallo Jan!
Leider kann ich dieses und nextes Wochenende nicht! Viel Spass beim Biken!
Willy


----------



## Sanz (17. Februar 2008)

jab schrieb:


> Moin allerseits,
> 
> ich werde morgen, 17.2., um 12:00 Uhr an der Kärntner Hütte starten. Wird wieder so eine ähnliche Runde wie letzte Woche mit Willy, also so 3 Stunden "lockeres" Fahren. Wer kommt mit?
> 
> Grüße, Jan



Hi, bin zur Zeit mehr mit dem RR unterwegs. Würde aber nächsten Sonntag mal wieder MTB fahren.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Catsoft (18. Februar 2008)

Hallo André,
ihr habt für die *Bike*-Transalp nicht für die *Tour*-Transalp gemeldet


----------



## jab (18. Februar 2008)

Sanz schrieb:


> Hi, bin zur Zeit mehr mit dem RR unterwegs. Würde aber nächsten Sonntag mal wieder MTB fahren.
> 
> Gruß
> Andre



Hi André,

so so, ihr macht also doch wieder einen Versuch in Sachen Transalp...

Rennrad fahre ich eher mal 'ne Runde in der Woche, morgens vor der Arbeit. Bei den aktuellen Temperaturen reicht mir da eine Stunde auch.

Fände ich schön, wenn es nächstes Wochenende klappen würde!

@Catsoft: Und du Robert, machst du auch nur Geheimtraining? 

Grüße, Jan


----------



## Catsoft (18. Februar 2008)

jab schrieb:


> @Catsoft: Und du Robert, machst du auch nur Geheimtraining?
> 
> Grüße, Jan



Training? Was ist das  Ok, ich war am Sonntag unterwegs, aber laaannngggsam. Mir waren die Gruppen zuletzt immer zu schnell. Ich konzentriere meine Energie auf den Wettkampf


----------



## Catsoft (21. Februar 2008)

jab schrieb:


> Hi André,
> 
> so so, ihr macht also doch wieder einen Versuch in Sachen Transalp...



Die Diktion ist falsch: Silvi und André *fahren *die Transalp und holen sich in Riva die Trikos ab


----------

